# Cage suitable for 2 or 3 rats?



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi
after not having any small furies for nearly 2 years im hoping to add 2 or 3 rats to our home is this cage suitable for baby rats? Mand how many? 
RAT CAGE TEQUILA CHINCHILLA DEGU LARGE PET ANIMAL CAGE on eBay (end time 14-May-11 17:59:33 BST)

Many thanks


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

No it isnt is the short answer, Ive got one of those cages (somewhere) as a spare and its really small also the plastic is pretty thin so therefore chewable to a determined ratty. A Savic Freddy would be ideal and there are loads on ebay all the time or if you can stretch a bit the Abode cage is great. Where abouts are you located?


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks i wasnt sure  

Im watching a freddy i think on ebay its at a 1p at the moment there wasnt any near me  ive emailed a few sellers if they would post if i arranged a courier aswell 

Im in plymouth ive got about 2-3 months before i want to buy the rats so im not in a rush just trying to get my head around the measurments and all the bits i want to add to it


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I'll keep my eyes open for suitable ones near plymouth for you. that might stop me buying any more totally unnecessary ones for me.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Think I've found another few and I've emailed a breeder who lives in Plymouth! X


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Daynna said:


> Think I've found another few and I've emailed a breeder who lives in Plymouth! X


 You dont hang about do you :lol:, what colours are you after?


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

No lol its nearly payday thats why  if i can get the cage etc now then Oh cant moan when i fill it 

Rat Cage on eBay (end time 17-Apr-11 15:54:07 BST)

is this one any good? Thanks for your help btw 

I think im after dumbos any colour really i like all of them the breeder has blue ones which look gorgeous! im quite taken by them


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Daynna said:


> No lol its nearly payday thats why  if i can get the cage etc now then Oh cant moan when i fill it
> 
> Rat Cage on eBay (end time 17-Apr-11 15:54:07 BST)
> 
> ...


That would be a lovley cage, if you see one and you want to check if its big enough you can google rat cage calculator and it will tell you how many can fit in that cage. Three of my rats are blue dumbos :001_smile:.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Fab thank you I never thought of google 

I'm going to have a nosey at the photos here until I get them lmao get a rattle fix! X


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

If you go to the fancy rats forum they have a market place section on there and many people advertise their second hand cages. You might find a bargain.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Thank you I'll take a look there aswell I was looking at one forum that had amazing cages I think my mouth was open the whole time I was on there lol!


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

I wouldn't put one degu in that, and I think rats are bigger aren't they? No way would that be suitable.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Cherpi said:


> I wouldn't put one degu in that, and I think rats are bigger aren't they? No way would that be suitable.


its fine, its not something im getting looking at jennys, freddys and tom's i think they are 

its amazing how aderts though make them out to be big, and spacious enough for rats i do wonder how many people have got these tyes thinking they are big enough tho  as if like me i am totally rubbish at sizes and measurments e.t.c


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Cherpi said:


> I wouldn't put one degu in that, and I think rats are bigger aren't they? No way would that be suitable.


A cage 80x50x80 is perfectly suitable for 3 rats. You might not put a single degu in there but it doesn't make it unsuitable for rats.

http://www.fancy-rats.co.uk/information/guides/cagecalculator/ says 5 rats in there.

A Freddy 2 is smaller at 80x50x60cm

But for anything more then 3 rats permanently you would need to be looking at something a bit bigger like an Abode.

Bear in mind that if you freerange the rats alot the cage size is less important. Also for temp caging you could put 4 rats in that cage you linked. Also bear in mind that the more rats you have the more mess, so the closer you come to a cages capacity the more cleaning you will need to do to keep them healthy and smell free.

Some people seem to think you need an aviary for just a pair of rats, thats a lifestyle choice not an essential thing. Check the rat cage calculater. My Furet Tower is 80 x 75 x 161 cm and the calculater says 18 in that. My lot are a bit lost in there.


----------

